# USB 2.0 acting up

## sesamsys

I have a weird problem regarding USB 2 storage devices. When I boot up the box all USB 2 storage hardware has problems when attached to the computer:

```
usb 2-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

usb 2-5: unable to read config index 0 descriptor/all

usb 2-5: can't read configurations, error -110

usb 2-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5

usb 2-5: unable to read config index 0 descriptor/all

usb 2-5: can't read configurations, error -110

usb 2-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 6

usb 2-5: unable to read config index 0 descriptor/start

usb 2-5: can't read configurations, error -110

usb 2-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7

usb 2-5: unable to read config index 0 descriptor/start

usb 2-5: can't read configurations, error -110
```

Then when I rmmod ehci_hcd...

```
ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: remove, state 1

usb usb2: USB disconnect, address 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: USB bus 2 deregistered

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:00:02.1 disabled
```

It starts to work with USB 1 (ohci_hcd):

```
usb 1-5: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 6

usb 1-5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

scsi4 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 6

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

  Vendor: Sony      Model: Sony DSC          Rev: 5.00

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

SCSI device sdc: 2001888 512-byte hdwr sectors (1025 MB)

sdc: Write Protect is off

sdc: Mode Sense: 00 00 00 00

sdc: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sdc: 2001888 512-byte hdwr sectors (1025 MB)

sdc: Write Protect is off

sdc: Mode Sense: 00 00 00 00

sdc: assuming drive cache: write through

 sdc: sdc1

sd 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi removable disk sdc

usb-storage: device scan complete
```

And then I re-enable (modprobe back) ehci_hcd:

```
ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.1[B] -> Link [APCL] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 217

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.1 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 64 is not supported by device 0000:00:02.1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: irq 217, io mem 0xfeb00000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 10 ports detected

usb 1-9: USB disconnect, address 4

usb 1-9: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 7

usb 1-9: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

pwc: Logitech QuickCam 4000 Pro USB webcam detected.

pwc: Registered as /dev/video0.

hub 1-0:1.0: Cannot enable port 10.  Maybe the USB cable is bad?

hub 1-0:1.0: Cannot enable port 10.  Maybe the USB cable is bad?

hub 1-0:1.0: Cannot enable port 10.  Maybe the USB cable is bad?

hub 1-0:1.0: Cannot enable port 10.  Maybe the USB cable is bad?

usb 1-10: USB disconnect, address 5

usb 1-10: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 8

usb 1-10: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

input: Microsft Microsoft Wireless Optical Desktop� 2.20 as /class/input/input4

input: USB HID v1.11 Keyboard [Microsft Microsoft Wireless Optical Desktop� 2.20] on usb-0000:00:02.0-10

input: Microsft Microsoft Wireless Optical Desktop� 2.20 as /class/input/input5

input: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Microsft Microsoft Wireless Optical Desktop� 2.20] on usb-0000:00:02.0-10
```

And then miraculously the camera starts working with ehci!

```
usb 2-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

usb 2-5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

scsi5 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 4

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

  Vendor: Sony      Model: Sony DSC          Rev: 5.00

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

SCSI device sdc: 2001888 512-byte hdwr sectors (1025 MB)

sdc: Write Protect is off

sdc: Mode Sense: 00 00 00 00

sdc: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sdc: 2001888 512-byte hdwr sectors (1025 MB)

sdc: Write Protect is off

sdc: Mode Sense: 00 00 00 00

sdc: assuming drive cache: write through

 sdc: sdc1

sd 5:0:0:0: Attached scsi removable disk sdc

usb-storage: device scan complete
```

Why does it only work when removing and inserting back ehci? What changed? And what is supposed to be wrong with it in the first place...

If anyone has an idea, it'd be greatly appreciated. I am at a complete loss...  :Sad: 

----------

## sageman

I have a similar problem, but I can't actually set it up to be USB 2. It automatically modprobes the echi_hcd module and I have to remove it, where it will set it up as UHCI and set up the nodes and all. Dmesg claims that it is trying to bind the device (when trying to set it up with USB 2.0) to a certain address (like 3, 4, 17, whatever) and that the device is rejecting it.

----------

## rab

I got a similar problem as sageman: when i plug in my usb 2.0 disk i get repeated messages like this

```

Aug 18 20:08:11 odin ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 3 high speed

Aug 18 20:08:11 odin ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 3 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

Aug 18 20:08:11 odin usb 4-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 32

Aug 18 20:08:11 odin ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 3 ep0in 3strikes

Aug 18 20:08:11 odin ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 3 ep0in 3strikes

Aug 18 20:08:11 odin ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 3 ep0in 3strikes

Aug 18 20:08:11 odin ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 3 status 001002 POWER sig=se0 CSC

Aug 18 20:08:11 odin hub 4-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0008

Aug 18 20:08:11 odin hub 4-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0008

Aug 18 20:08:11 odin ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 3 status 001803 POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT

Aug 18 20:08:11 odin hub 4-0:1.0: port 3, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

Aug 18 20:08:11 odin hub 4-0:1.0: debounce: port 3: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x501

Aug 18 20:08:11 odin ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 3 status 001002 POWER sig=se0 CSC

Aug 18 20:08:11 odin hub 4-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0008

Aug 18 20:08:11 odin ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 3 status 001803 POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT

Aug 18 20:08:11 odin hub 4-0:1.0: port 3, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

Aug 18 20:08:11 odin hub 4-0:1.0: debounce: port 3: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x501

Aug 18 20:08:12 odin ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 3 high speed

Aug 18 20:08:12 odin ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 3 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

Aug 18 20:08:12 odin usb 4-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 34

Aug 18 20:08:12 odin ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 3 ep0in 3strikes

Aug 18 20:08:12 odin ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 3 ep0in 3strikes

Aug 18 20:08:12 odin ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 3 ep0in 3strikes

Aug 18 20:08:12 odin ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 3 status 001002 POWER sig=se0 CSC

Aug 18 20:08:12 odin hub 4-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0008

Aug 18 20:08:12 odin hub 4-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0008

Aug 18 20:08:12 odin ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 3 status 001803 POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT

Aug 18 20:08:12 odin hub 4-0:1.0: port 3, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

Aug 18 20:08:12 odin hub 4-0:1.0: debounce: port 3: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x501

Aug 18 20:08:12 odin ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 3 status 001002 POWER sig=se0 CSC

Aug 18 20:08:12 odin hub 4-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0008

Aug 18 20:08:12 odin ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 3 status 001803 POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT

Aug 18 20:08:12 odin hub 4-0:1.0: port 3, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

Aug 18 20:08:12 odin hub 4-0:1.0: debounce: port 3: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x501

Aug 18 20:08:12 odin ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 3 status 001002 POWER sig=se0 CSC

Aug 18 20:08:12 odin hub 4-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0008

Aug 18 20:08:12 odin ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 3 status 001803 POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT

Aug 18 20:08:12 odin hub 4-0:1.0: port 3, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

Aug 18 20:08:12 odin hub 4-0:1.0: debounce: port 3: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x501

Aug 18 20:08:13 odin ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 3 status 001002 POWER sig=se0 CSC

Aug 18 20:08:13 odin hub 4-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0008

Aug 18 20:08:13 odin ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 3 status 001803 POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT

Aug 18 20:08:13 odin hub 4-0:1.0: port 3, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

Aug 18 20:08:13 odin hub 4-0:1.0: debounce: port 3: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x501

Aug 18 20:08:13 odin ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 3 status 001002 POWER sig=se0 CSC

Aug 18 20:08:13 odin hub 4-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0008

Aug 18 20:08:13 odin ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 3 status 001803 POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT

Aug 18 20:08:13 odin hub 4-0:1.0: port 3, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

Aug 18 20:08:13 odin hub 4-0:1.0: debounce: port 3: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x501

Aug 18 20:08:13 odin ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 3 status 001002 POWER sig=se0 CSC

Aug 18 20:08:13 odin hub 4-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0008

Aug 18 20:08:13 odin ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 3 status 001803 POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT

Aug 18 20:08:13 odin hub 4-0:1.0: port 3, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

Aug 18 20:08:13 odin hub 4-0:1.0: debounce: port 3: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x501

Aug 18 20:08:13 odin ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 3 status 001002 POWER sig=se0 CSC

Aug 18 20:08:13 odin hub 4-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0008

Aug 18 20:08:13 odin ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 3 status 001803 POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT

Aug 18 20:08:13 odin hub 4-0:1.0: port 3, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

Aug 18 20:08:14 odin hub 4-0:1.0: debounce: port 3: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x501

Aug 18 20:08:14 odin ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 3 status 001002 POWER sig=se0 CSC

Aug 18 20:08:14 odin hub 4-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0008

Aug 18 20:08:14 odin ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 3 status 001803 POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT

Aug 18 20:08:14 odin hub 4-0:1.0: port 3, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

Aug 18 20:08:14 odin hub 4-0:1.0: debounce: port 3: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x501

Aug 18 20:08:14 odin ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 3 high speed

Aug 18 20:08:14 odin ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 3 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

Aug 18 20:08:14 odin usb 4-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 42

Aug 18 20:08:14 odin ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 3 ep0in 3strikes

Aug 18 20:08:14 odin ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 3 ep0in 3strikes

Aug 18 20:08:14 odin ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 3 ep0in 3strikes

Aug 18 20:08:14 odin ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 3 status 001002 POWER sig=se0 CSC

Aug 18 20:08:14 odin hub 4-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 00

```

and this goes on for ever while the led on the disk is blinking.

when i follow the instructions of sesamsys it works without ehci_hcd but as soon as i reload this module the problem starts again.

Am I stuck now with an usb 1 disk ?  :Sad: 

----------

## rab

forgot to say: I am using suspen2-sources-2.6.17-r2

----------

## sageman

I *use* to be able to use it as USB 2.0, prior to the 2.6.17 (or maybe prior to 2.6.16) series, so I know I *can* do it, but I just haven't had time lately to take a look at it. I plan on trying a different kernel (I'm using Con Kovilas patchset, 2.6.16 and 2.6.17 rc something right now), such as the mm-sources 2.6.18 series.

----------

## rab

it also used to work but i don't know when it stoped (haven't used my usb disk in a long time). What is also curious is that under a certain $$$$$$ os i get a message like "connect your device to an usb 2.0 hub and it will perform better". So maybe something with my hardware is wrong (as suggested in the last post in https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-476395-highlight-ehci.html , I have also a T40p).

----------

## Gentree

cable spec?   :Cool: 

----------

## rab

you mean it could be that there is just something wrong with the cable? 

I am sure it is a usb 2 cable as it is the original one and used to work perfectly well. but i will try to verify this.

----------

## Gentree

I was just checking that you had a valid cable. The fact that winblows seems to show a similar error make it look definately like a hardware problem.

can you try some other devices? flash devices/ printers ...  :Cool: 

----------

## rab

right now i don't have access to any other usb 2.0 device and the usb 1 devices are working fine (mouse etc.) 

I will try to check this out tomorrow with some usb stick.

----------

## Gentree

are you using the on board USB ports or PCI card?

I have had a couple of PCI cards that were basically crap. They'd show up with the new ports fine until I tried to use them (scanner) then they would lock up half way through a transfer. 

 :Cool: 

----------

## rab

no, i use the on board ports and the ports on the replicator (it is a notebook). the result is the same.

----------

## rab

finally got hold of another usb2 device (memory stick). Still the same behaviour   :Sad: 

I think the problem is definitely hardware related and will now test the new lenovo service (the notebook is still under waranty).

I hope they kept not only the people but also the standard from ibm  :Wink: 

----------

